# Tommy & the Farmer



## sawhorseray (Jul 8, 2020)

A young guy called Tommy bought a horse from a farmer for $250 and the farmer agreed to deliver the horse to Tommy the following day.
The next day though, the farmer turned up at Tommy’s house and said, “Sorry son, but I have some bad news, the horse died.”
Tommy replied, “Well, then just give me my money back. That’s fine.”
The farmer said, “Sorry, I can’t do that. I went and spent it already.”
Tommy then said, “Okay, then, just bring me the dead horse.”
The farmer was surprised and asked Tommy, “Why? What ya gonna do with him?”
Tommy replied, “I’m going to raffle him off.”
The farmer laughed and said, “You can’t raffle off a dead horse! Who’d buy a ticket?”
Tommy answered, “Sure I can, just watch me. I just won’t tell anybody the horse is dead.”
A month later, the farmer met up with Tommy again and asked, “What happened with that dead horse in the end. Did you raffle him off?”
Tommy said, “I sure did. I sold 500 tickets at $5 a piece.”
The farmer said, “Didn’t anyone complain?”
Tommy smiled and said, “Just the guy who won. So I gave him his $5 back.”


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Jul 8, 2020)

Good one.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 8, 2020)

Lol


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 8, 2020)

LOL!


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 8, 2020)

LOL!  I needed a good laugh right now.  Thank you Sir!

Mike


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jul 9, 2020)

That was a crack up. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gary s (Jul 9, 2020)

Funny  

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 9, 2020)

Kinda reminds me of the movie with Kirk Douglas in it.
Every time he'd run out of money in a saloon, he'd raffle off his "Glass Eye".  Then he'd buy it back from the winner, with a sob story about how much he needs it.
Any body else remember that one??

Bear


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 9, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Kinda reminds me of the movie with Kirk Douglas in it.
> Every time he'd run out of money in a saloon, he'd raffle off his "Glass Eye".  Then he'd buy it back from the winner, with a sob story about how much he needs it.
> Any body else remember that one??
> 
> Bear




I do..  I believe it was a John Wayne movie (Rio Bravo) and I don't believe it was Kirk Douglas as much as it was Dean Martin...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 10, 2020)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I do..  I believe it was a John Wayne movie (Rio Bravo) and I don't believe it was Kirk Douglas as much as it was Dean Martin...




Now that I think about it I think they each did it in different movies, but Dean Martin was definitely one of them. He did it in the movie, "The Sons of Katie Elder".
Kirk Douglas did it in the movie, "Cactus Jack".
Thanks for the reply, Keith!!

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 10, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> he'd raffle off his "Glass Eye".


That's good one . Be kinda crowded in there wouldn't it ? Lol . 
Dean Martin was perfect for that . 


Bearcarver said:


> , "Cactus Jack".


That's was like the roadrunner cartoons .


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 10, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> That's good one . Be kinda crowded in there wouldn't it ? Lol .
> Dean Martin was perfect for that .
> 
> *That's was like the roadrunner cartoons .*




Yup--Cactus Jack---Great cast---Lousy movie. IMO

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 10, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup--Cactus Jack---Great cast---Lousy movie. IMO Bear



I remember that flick Bear, it was called The Villain. Had a great cast, full of real stars!


----------

